# Ankylosing spondylitis



## BigJohnny (Aug 15, 2017)

Amyof you guys have any experience with Ankylosing spondylitis. I was diagnosed last week after a very painful sciatica feeling in my hip, leg and foot. This has been the worst 2 weeks in my life as far as pain and discomfort. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. I really hope this is not the end of my deadlifting and squatting.


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2017)

This can be a damn serious condition.  It can lead to fusion of the spine & joints.  Did they diagnose through blood work & x-rays?


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, blood work and x rays. My dad has this as well and he is fused bad. I made a vow to not let this beat me, but you can't fight through nerve pain. Hopefully after this flare up it will be more manageable. I would hate to imagine having to live with this much pain all the time.


----------



## snake (Aug 15, 2017)

DF is your man on this; pay attention.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry man, hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 19, 2018)

Little update. After seeing countless doctors and rheumatologist it seems as though I have nothing more than a fukked up back. I was finally able to see my long time ortho and he seems to think I need surgery. Unfortunately it’s the most invasive one Df describes in the sticky. At this time in my life I’m just not ready to go that route. I’m going to try lumbar epidurals first and go from there. I’m in a lot of pain but I’m still able to work and train. Can’t squat or deadlift and I have to bench with my feet up due to the nerve impingement. I’m really hoping to get some relief from the epidurals as I had them done 20 years ago with some success. Unfortunately my back is a lot worse than it was back then. I’m not expecting miracles but if I can get 40-50%relief I’ll take it. Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 19, 2018)

Before you do the surgery I’d suggest trying a few other things. I’ve felt with two rounds of back issues that triggered horrible sciatica responses. I have two degenerated discs and then I managed to inflame my periformis muscle which caused additional irritation of the sciatic nerve. 

Both times it took 3-5 months to get back to functional. I was pissed this last time that they declined to do surgery but it turned out to be the right call. I ended up taking aridiculous   amount of aspirin to function (other NSAIDs didn’t work even though I usually prefer them). Salt water and really good therapeutic massages also helped. The PT place had one of those little electric stimulation machines that gave temporary relief. Doesn’t fix it but it helped me walk a bit. Back surgery can cause complications.. I’d suggest those routes before doing it. (On a side note, traction therapy was pretty useless)


----------

